# intake manifold question



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a 99 altima gle,and its maintained meticulously,ive done reading on this manifold gasket issue,and how car shakes,and has erratic idleing when gasket is bad,my question is my cars idle is perfect does not fluctuate at all but when i stop at light or drive thru it shakes while in drive,put in neutral its fine-is my car needing this manifold gasket soon,i thought it might be enfine mounts since my cars idle stays the same,in drive or neutral-Help


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like motor mounts.


----------

